# Do you have your front license plate on your VW?



## Old Fart (Jun 2, 2007)

I am curious to know, I have noticed that most German car owners (VW, Audi, Mercedes, BMW) do not put their front license plates on.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Do you have your front license plate on your VW? (Old Fart)*

In Wisconsin, you have to.


----------



## illusionescape (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Do you have your front license plate on your VW? (Old Fart)*

Ditto in Texas


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Do you have your front license plate on your VW? (Old Fart)*

It's the law in Ohio, but I haven't had one on my car in the 3.5 years I've owned it. I've been pulled over for other things, but none of the cops have said anything about it.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Do you have your front license plate on your VW? (Old Fart)*

In AZ, front plates aren't issued unless they're personalized. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

ive been driving in texas four years, and have never run a front or gotten in trouble, my dad doesnt, and neither does my mom.


----------



## rmart01vr6 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Do you have your front license plate on your VW? (Old Fart)*

I put 'off'. I technically dont hav eit attached to the front bumper, but I put the one in truck and car on the inside part of the dashboard against the windsheild. No problems yet. I have the euro plate on my car tho.


----------



## ALL.FOUR.32 (Oct 17, 2007)

having no front plate in NY is grounds for a ticket...
that said i have no front plate on my cars and it has saved me from speeding tickets many times...you get a warning for the speeding and a ticket for no front plate...


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (ALL.FOUR.32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALL.FOUR.32* »_having no front plate in NY is grounds for a ticket...

as it is in NH... been pulled over 7 times for "failure to display registration" but fortunately only one written warning... and yes, i now have the front plate on the car.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Green Hare)*

Pulled over 3 times now with fines, and It's still off


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_Pulled over 3 times now with fines, and It's still off









But if it was just a fine I might get annoyed, but when I found out it's points on your license, on went the plate. Even though I have had a front europlate for the last four years that matches my state tags...


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (Green Hare)*

I don't like to be stopped anywhere here in So. Calif. (OK, the traffic really sucks bad enough..) so I run them on all of our cars and van.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (werksberg)*

It's the law here, brother doesn't run one (pulled over a couple times but talks out of a ticket).


----------



## MKV Wabbit (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Do you have your front license plate on your VW? (Old Fart)*

Off, it just looks better.


----------



## 85evilgti (Nov 9, 2007)

No front plates required in AZ, just another small perk for living here.


----------



## corrado9184 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (85evilgti)*

I should have never left arizona!


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Do you have your front license plate on your VW? (Old Fart)*

Ha! They will never force me to put a front plate on my car!
Oh wait........my state doesn't require a front plate. Nevermind...


----------



## corrado9184 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Do you have your front license plate on your VW? (alpinweiss)*

i have seen the new mexico plate and i wouldnt want to put that on my car either!


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm rocking a Europlate yo!


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

My car is registered in NJ where you need plates, but I now live in VA so I don't have one on. I may throw a Euro plate on soon though.


----------



## yo!!! (Jan 8, 2009)

in rhode island you're supposed to but i hardly see any other vw's with it on and ive been pulled over quite a few times for it.


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2000)

we have to here in europe


----------



## heebz (Nov 17, 2009)

They're not kidding about it being a law in WI... I took my front plate off in a parking lot to get some pictures and an officer asked me what I thought I was doing.


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

got new plates a few weeks back, and i was too lazy to put the plate back on my lower grill.
so i used to just put my Jersey plate against the glass on the front dash. but i got a fix-it ticket the other day so back on it went...


----------



## jziggy420 (Sep 18, 2009)

It is an easy way for states to generate revenue and gives the police another reason to pull you over. I live in WA state and it is required and enforced. I use the GoMiniGo NO HOLES license plate bracket and it works great. Don't have to drill into the bumper and can take it off easy for shows or events. Check them out at http://www.gominigo.com. You can see pics of the cars they have kits for... more than just VW. 
Cheers!








Zig


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Do you have your front license plate on your VW? (jziggy420)*

No front plates required in Louisiana. I do have 2 original vw front plate brackets tho.


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Do you have your front license plate on your VW? (Old Fart)*

No front plates in GA.


----------



## kompressdi (Jul 24, 2007)

yep, front plates required here in the UK, most of us are getting away without one for a bit, i chose to run one as my plate is model specific and keeps the interets away from the fact i dont have any mirrors at all, no sunvisors and no suspension (no really) LOL


----------



## evilegti (Sep 12, 2008)

I dont even have them in the back ;-)


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

Ran a faux-Europlate 'MK3-GOLF' on a prior VW I owned (guess which?)
In CA never got pulled over in many months. AZ it was legal. 
US Border patrol had to ask if I was a US citizen; only finally got a cite after 11 months up here in Oregon, from the ******* Keizer PD.
Was only $40 or so and not on my record tho.
Now it is in my living room







where it belongs in 2-plate states on public roads.
Had a close call in my Vanagon with no front plate, usually got something the cops don't like .. Now its the mk4, it is low/louder/shiny/slow and may have shorted 3rd brakelite & worsening windshield crack










_Modified by Troike at 6:17 PM 11-20-2009_


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (evilegti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilegti* »_

















I dont even have them in the back ;-)

Gotten a ticket for that yet?


----------



## lilredjettawagon (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Do you have your front license plate on your VW? (illusionescape)*

Have not had mine since say, '99. Passed inspection everytime. Guess what, how many luxury cars do we see in TX that has front license plates? Just one of the laws that is perhaps not exercised that seriously


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

i got tired of getting tickets


----------

